# Rom Manager 4.4.0.5 & CWM 5.0.1.0



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

So I flashed the latest recovery and my phone keeps getting stuck in the red M logo. Only way to get the phone to boot up is to do a battery pull.

I'm running the latest version of Rom Manager (v4.4.0.5) and flashed the latest CWM 5.0.1.0 and no luck. I checked Koush's Twitter account and noticed other have had this problem but usually solved it after reflashing twice. I've reflashed numerous times, even gone as far as uninstalling Rom Manager and re-installing it.

One thing I noticed though is that even when I uninstalled Rom Manager, anytime I power my phone off and turn it back on it's getting stuck at the M logo (never did that before). So I have to pull the battery every time now regardles of whether or not Rom Manager is installed. I also tried flashing an older recovery (2.5.1.4) from Rom Manager and I'm getting a "An error ocurred while downloading your recovery".

Has anyone else ran into this problem?

By the way, I'm running .602 rooted.


----------



## SeanRinVA (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't seen this myself. When I updated to the latest version, it went smoothly for me. My suggestion would be to SBF back to 340 and go back up to 602, then install RM and see what happens. Before you do any of that, flash the previous recovery from within RM and do a nandroid backup of your current 602 config.


----------



## hmedme (Jun 16, 2011)

Same issues here hacku. Can't get into recovery. Hangs on M. I cannot flash an older recovery - same error. Anyone having this issue or found resolution?


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

"hmedme said:


> Same issues here hacku. Can't get into recovery. Hangs on M. I cannot flash an older recovery - same error. Anyone having this issue or found resolution?


 I just went through this problem myself. I did a sbf back to 340 and then I installed cm 4 dx froyo. Then I didn't advance restore of data only from my cm 4 dx gingerbread backup. When was on Froyo I got my recovery updated and working. Then I followed these instructions to get back to cm4dx gingerbread.
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?3980-Guide-For-switching-from-CM4DX-to-CM4DX-GB 
Now my recovery works wonderful.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## hmedme (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Shane. I think i saw a twitter post from you too. I was hoping to not have to sbf to get recovery back. Good to know it works. Thanks for the post and info. BTW, i too used the TBH AIO 602.


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have the same problem as well. I have been able to get in through dx2 bootstrap.


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

"hawkeye12 said:


> I have the same problem as well. I have been able to get in through dx2 bootstrap.


Everytime I used D2 bootstrap I softbricked my phone and had to sbf.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kingdroid (Jun 14, 2011)

Does this new cwrm work on omfgb??..

OMFGB DX


----------



## hmedme (Jun 16, 2011)

Hawkeye, you use(d) DX2 "system recovery"?


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

"hmedme said:


> Hawkeye, you use(d) DX2 "system recovery"?


Sorry autocorrect. I am able to get in cwr thru d2 bootstrap as if I powered on + volume. That is the only way I can find.


----------



## hmedme (Jun 16, 2011)

Gotcha, thx.


----------



## hmedme (Jun 16, 2011)

I can get into recovery 2.5.0.6 from DX bootstrap (not D2 bootstrap).
I have 5.0.1.0 flashed in RM. At lease i have a recovery...


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

I am probably wrong in this statement, but isnt CWR 5 only for 2nd Init roms? I thought CWR 4 was...


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Since flashing the new recovery my phone automatically reboots into recovery when turned off then on again. Then I reboot the phone from recovery and it boots fine. The whole thing is wacky. .602 rooted


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

Koush reported that there are problems with cwm 5, one of which is a lot of dx users on 602 getting stuck at the boot logo.

He has a bug report/discussion going on over at Google+. 
https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts/VSdhDWoA59Z

I hope this helps.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

Some have said flashing CWR as DroidX 2nd-init works....didn't for me.


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

hawkeye12 said:


> Some have said flashing CWR as DroidX 2nd-init works....didn't for me.


Are you using it for a 2nd-init rom? Otherwise don't flash that. If you need to, use rom manager to flash an older recovery that you know works. The only major loss, I think, is slower nandroid backups.

-m

{ droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

"modisch said:


> Are you using it for a 2nd-init rom? Otherwise don't flash that. If you need to, use rom manager to flash an older recovery that you know works. The only major loss, I think, is slower nandroid backups.
> 
> -m
> 
> { droidX «» cm4dx-gb «» tapatalk }


No I am not, but it has worked for other people. Flashing back to an older version doesn't work.....just get an error message.


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

This is the supposed fix: 
@clockworkmod: Fixed the DroidX link for previous tweet: http://t.co/2ylLpbc

Edited:I have not had the opportunity to test yet.


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

Keep in mind, the linked post above is for .602 based ROMs. People on 2nd-init having problems are still currently without a workaround.


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

"Krymsyn said:


> Keep in mind, the linked post above is for .602 based ROMs. People on 2nd-init having problems are still currently without a workaround.


Except for the "work around" in the forth post in this thread? That is a repair for 2nd init.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

Shane269 said:


> Except for the "work around" in the forth post in this thread? That is a repair for 2nd init.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


Ha, caught me skimming! Thanks for pointing that out!

I'll test it out here in a bit, currently trying to see if I can track down the cause of the issue for 602, as best I can.
You may want to start a new thread detailing your 2nd-init fix or workaround, see if we can get it stickied.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I was having the same issue with recovery 50.10 but update to 5.020 seems to have corrected it. I can get to recover via rom manager and d2bootstraper. I am running Apex RC3 for 602.


----------

